# Video - Industry Legends Discuss SQ and Mobile Audio Biz



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Dear DIY Mobile Audio enthusiasts,

A very special event took place in Scottsdale, AZ, on February 23, 2013, which was co-hosted by JSC Motorcars and Epic Audio Solutions. The informal get-together, organized by Don “Buzzman” Gibson and Todd “ISTundra” Best, featured a round table discussion moderated by Mr. Gibson. The distinguished panel featured the following industry professionals (in alphabetical order):

Anthony Collova / DIYMA Car Audio Online
Doug Dobson / Elettromedia USA
Larry Frederick / Diamond Audio-Cerwin Vega
Steve McCormack / SMc Audio
Todd Ramsey / Ramsey Consulting
Jon Whitledge / Whitledge Designs
Earl Zausmer / industry legend

The panel discussed numerous topics in mobile audio with special emphasis on sound quality and industry revitalization. The entertaining and insightful discussion was video recorded. It is unfortunate that the last five minutes, or so, of video was lost, but the audio portion continues without interruption while some of the event’s still images are displayed. Please follow this link to the YouTube video:

Sound Quality Round Table No. 1 - YouTube

This is likely the first of many round table discussions to come. Please help revitalize the mobile audio industry. Consider hosting or organizing an event; if you’re an industry expert, please participate as a panelist. 

Keep Sound Quality Alive!


----------



## c_lacombe (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

Jon whitledge...I loved you in Journey man!


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

I found this video shortly after it was uploaded and it was very enjoyable. There's a lot of talent and knowledge contributing to this discussion. I look forward to future videos like this.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

I'm glad this available.....what a great learning tool....very insightful.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*



c_lacombe said:


> Jon whitledge...I loved you in Journey man!


Don't Stop Believin'...................................

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

what the video doesn't do justice to is all the beautiful cars that were behind them!


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

Nice initiative! Wouldn't mind seeing more events like this happen.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

I laughed at the Tool concert comment. 
Been there. 
Literally pulled my whole system out the day after I went to see Tool.
The idea that car audio retailers should be selling headphones is genius. Diversify the business and another reason for the customer to come check out your store. Also great to give them a reference point for car audio. Almost makes me wish I was a dealer.
Thanks, this was interesting.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

Listing to the round table now.......very insightful......If automakers would take points from these guys and start incorporating great audio in future vehicles it could increase there bottom line.....If car audio shops start building one or two demo vehicles to showcase their products (speakers,amps,hu,etc)....It could mean more sales for that shop.....Car audio can't be appreciated stuck on a display board in a corner.....If auto makers start designing/building better SQ systems will it affect the after market shops out there? ......I don't think so...Because people are keeping their cars longer .....Not to mention the existing cars on the road today. I updated my big screen tv , blu ray and home speakers.........Stated watching Sound Man online and feel in love with better sound in my car....SO went to a local shop and set in a SQ car and for the first time I heard how good music can be in a car.......It changes your perception of how good sound can be in a car when you sit in a car with awesome sound quality. You want it .....So thats the goal for my classic '97 Mer. Better sound ....Better enjoyment of music and driving.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Sound Quality Round Table No. 1*

Good video, it also seems a few of the guys act like they are bored and really don't want to be there. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## josshann (Dec 6, 2014)

nice info


----------



## Northern_SQ (Feb 16, 2018)

Awesome, wish we had more of this type of content, great job!


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Im way late to this party , but I agree. More stuff like this would be great.

By the way, I had those old Coustics products the guy on the far right designed. I loved my coustics amps and especially those electronic crossovers.... great stuff for decent prices.


----------

